# Epson r1900 DTG colors problem



## alkozy (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi guys, after I built my printer I am now testing it. And do not know what to do because colors doesn't looks like in image.. Using acrorip white 7.0.9. you will se everything in attached files

What it should be:
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Printjobs. One on the top is set with ink channel YMKROxxC and print on the bottom with YMCK+WWWW:
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

P.S. other channel's colors even worse. Any ideas??


----------



## alkozy (Nov 10, 2015)

Now I am getting yellow instead of orange and all other colors seems to mixed up. If I turn another ink channel on my acrorip some colors get fixed but others changes... HELP please..


----------



## alkozy (Nov 10, 2015)

SOLVED!! I just needed to change some cartridges chips and change position of all cartridges to left in order to make yellow, magenta, cyan, black.


----------



## alkozy (Nov 10, 2015)

SOLVED!! I just needed to change some cartridges chips and change position of all cartridges to left in order to make yellow, magenta, cyan, black. And I want to ask wehere I can find ink cartridges resetter for my epson r1900?


----------

